# Bakersfield Bike Rental?



## J.R.

I have a trip to Bakersfield area in February. Expect to be in the area for 3-4 days and would love to get a few rides in. I'll be flying in from the eastern US and don't really feel like going thru the hassle of getting my bike there if I can rent one instead.

I would love to have some input regarding bike rental locations/shops and I would also welcome route suggestions. I love climbing/descending and don't mind 4-6 hrs in the saddle.

Thanks!

J.R.


----------



## Retro Grouch

J.R., The air quality over in Bakersfield is very poor in the winter. I suggest heading 45 minutes SE towards Tehachapi. Take a look at Cycle & Go in downtown Tehachapi. I'm pretty sure they offer bike rentals. https://www.facebook.com/cycleandgo

Here is a collection of Tehachapi Grand Fondo routes in the area that might be helpful: https://ridewithgps.com/users/223817


----------



## J.R.

Thanks Retro Grouch!

I appreciate the input and will look into it.


----------



## exracer

Well, depending on where you will be at
1. Start at Bakersfield College off Panorama & MT Vernon: head down Alfred Harrell Hwy to China Grade Loop (big sweeping left that takes you across the river) to Round Mountain Rd. Make a right and follow Round Mountain Rd. It loops back into Chester Ave. Take Chester Ave back to W. Columbus back to Panorama and BC. About 45-50 mi loop.

2.Starting at Bakersfield College: head down Alfred Harrell and follow it to 178. Cross 178 on to Commanche, make rt on Breckenridge, Breckenridge to Mourning, to Pioneer, to Fairfax. Fairfax will take you Panorama. 

3. If you are really adventurous you will take that same route and make a left on Breckenridge instead of a right. Its about 40(?) mi till Breckenridge dead ends. The further you go out the steeper it gets. Climbs in the 15-25% range if I remember right.

Haven't been back to Bakersfield area in 20 yrs. Don't know how it has changed


----------



## J.R.

Thanks exracer!

I'm not sure where we'll be staying...I've got an event in Arvin on Saturday. 

This looks like a nice route. https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31724533

Any comments on the route? I don't see any likely spots for water and that means I probably need to carry 3 bottles (64 ozs total).

It looks like I'll likely be flying American and as far as I can tell their bike charge is $30 with no oversize charge (max 50 lbs). So now I'm thinking maybe take my Salsa gravel bike.

And I may take Reto Grouch's suggestion and stay in Tehachapi.


----------



## exracer

That is a great loop. I know the was nothing as far as stopping and getting water out there on Breckenridge. Might be something after crest and start heading in but probably be Arvin before you hit anything. 

On the north side of Bakersfield (not quite sure where the best place would be to start but if go straight out Chester Ave, you can head out to Woody. You can get water there. Then turn onto 155 and head for Granite Rd. That climb was always a good work out. Then turn on Granite and that will take back toward Bakersfield. 

We also had a route that looped around Bear Mountain. Came back in through Arvin and Lamont but can't remember the loop. This time of year can be cold (high 20's to low 40's) and they have this stuff called Tule fog which means that it is also wet. Tehachapi might be above it, might not. The stuff will come in and stick around for weeks at a time so double check the local weather. Have fun riding around there.

Like I said, haven't been back in 20 yrs. Been out of that crap for 20 winters and don't miss it. I do miss the rides in the area. They also had some great mountain bike trails around there.


----------



## J.R.

Plans are coming together...looks like we're staying in Santa Clarita and driving up to Arvin on Saturday. 

I found the Santa Clarita Velo web page and see some routes listed there that I will check out.


----------



## Retro Grouch

J.R.,

How did the ride go?


----------



## J.R.

Retro,

It's still a few weeks off. Thanks for asking!


----------

